

Amazon blocks free update to a Vi book. WTF? - surfingdino

Two weeks ago I did a promotion for my Vim book and wanted to send you all a free update.<p>Guess what happened?<p>My book got withdrawn of from sale of Friday after I posted an update and is now unavailable for purchase even though it is listed as Live on my Bookshelf. The message on the book's page states that Amazon is in touch with me, but so far I have not received a word from the KDP team.<p>The book was available for sale since early 2011 and I posted an update last week and asked Amazon to notify the buyers that a new edition is available. Then the communication stopped and the book got withdrawn. I own the rights to the book and there is nothing controversial about it. It is a computer book.<p>I find the whole situation very strange. The lack of communication over this issue is troubling and and I find the behavior and the message posted on my book's site dishonest. Nobody is in touch with me and the book is listed as Live on my Bookshelf.<p>The update to the book was blocked twice before it went live and this is the third time some is blocking it for no reason at all. Twitter and Facebook KDP reps do not reply to my messages, KDP does not reply to my emails.<p>The update was the full text of the third edition, which is still available at http://thevimbook.com<p>I am so disappointed with Amazon.
======
bobx11
Kindle DRM is why I bought my last 3 books in paper instead of my kindle, even
though I believe it presents a superior reading experience. Pragmatic
programmer, for instance, prohibits sharing of books on kindle, so I now avoid
buying then in paper and kindle.

------
rhubarbcustard
It's still available on amazon.co.uk:

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vim-Vi-Tips-Essential-
ebook/dp/B0091...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vim-Vi-Tips-Essential-
ebook/dp/B0091YBXSE/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346508180&sr=1-2)

~~~
surfingdino
Thank you for pointing this out.

That's the official 3rd ed. I was trying to push a free update to the 2nd ed.
to my faithful readers.

Right now my book is the best selling Vim book on the Kindle platform, but
it's blocked by Amazon, which damages sales and reputation.

~~~
rasengan0
I see the 3rd Ed for $5.99 at Amazon US and the 2nd ed. under item review (not
for sale). I'm guessing Amazon wants 2nd Ed customers to buy the 3rd Ed., ie
no free updates even though the author is gracious and owns the rights. Amazon
kindle store rights trumps author and customer licensing. This is sad and I
hope it works out. what kind of world are we living in?

